# Sad



## enlightenment (Dec 3, 2006)

I have had a lovely wee twig Mantid for a few weeks, it was never a great eater mind you, and the tank I had it in seemed too large, so I swapped it for a smaller enclosure, and tried alernating food.

It is 11pm here, and I was just off to bed, when I found that he/she was lying on the base, one of it's legs having been chewed off by two small cricks, and its front grabber, as well  

It was still moving initially, but clearly beyind hope, and now, just a few mins later, it is dead.

What a shame.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 3, 2006)

i've heard horror stories about crix


----------



## T (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats how a lost mine, when I get my new mantis/s im gonna make sure I either supervise them eating crix or use an alternative.

Sorry mate


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 4, 2006)

It's strange the way the human mind works though.

While I was sad over this, I think nothing of feeding other live insects TO a Mantis, so we are kinda hypocrites as well, if you see what I mean...?

Steve


----------



## T (Dec 4, 2006)

> It's strange the way the human mind works though.While I was sad over this, I think nothing of feeding other live insects TO a Mantis, so we are kinda hypocrites as well, if you see what I mean...?
> 
> Steve


I do, its almost poetic justice on the crickets part.


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 7, 2006)

> It's strange the way the human mind works though.While I was sad over this, I think nothing of feeding other live insects TO a Mantis, so we are kinda hypocrites as well, if you see what I mean...?
> 
> Steve


yeah i'm the same i dont like feeding really big crickets as it takes longer and i start to feel sorry for em but smaller ones i think nothing of... but cried when my first mantis died


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 7, 2006)

Me too. I happend to be staying with my Mom at the time too so she told me I shouldnt keep them if Im going to get so attached to them. I told her the first one is always the hardest, be it your first love, your first car that dies, your first dog or in my case my first Mantis.

I dont think I'll name the nymphs from the ooths she hatched though, I feel that if I name them I get attached more somehow. lol were gonna have bug 1,2,3, a, b, c and etc etc once all the ooths start hatching. haha.


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 8, 2006)

it could be partly the naming thing she was the only one i named and the only one that upset me the others were never named or even numbered


----------

